# اللحام الكهربائي بالقوس



## mdra (12 يوليو 2008)

اللحام الكهربائي بالقوس 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اخواني الكرام
سعيد بالانضمام اليكم وارغب من اصحاب الخبرة مساعدتي
انا ممارس جديد لهذا النوع من اللحام(عليمي) من خلال اجتهادات شخصية
ولقد واجهتني مشكلة صعبة في اللحام تتمثل في ان اللحام ينكسر بسهولة وغالبا ما تكون منطقة الكسر هي في وسط مادة اللحام المتجمع بين القطعتين الحديديتين الملحومتين واحيانا يفصل اللحام من منطقة التقائه باحدى القطعتين الحديديتين ولا ادري ما السبب في ذلك علما بأنني استخدم الكترود 2.5 ملم واضبط الماكينة على 80 امبير (220فولت)

مشكورين مقدما على افادتي


----------

